# Tache blanche sur l'ecran, Tiger et garantie



## iSnOoPy (20 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un iBook 12" d'occasion début janvier 2005 ( il date du 14 Décembre 2004 ) il avait été commandé sur l' Apple store et livré avec le 10.3.5. Or des taches blanches sont apparues sur la dalle TFT et je souhaite donc l'envoyer sous garantie.

Or une grande question me préoccupe, je suis passé au 10.4 sans l'acheter ( rhoo pas bien sa ! Mais c'est pour l'essayer   et c'est le PIED ).  Est ce que je dois réinstaller le 10.3.5 pour l'envoyer en réparation ????

Cordialement.

SnOoPy


----------



## FredStrasbourg (20 Mai 2005)

Non, c'est pas bien. Mais on va supposer que tu voulais l'acheter après l'avoir "essayé", hein ?
Partant de ce principe, il n'est pas nécessaire de réinstaller une version quelconque de Mac OS avant d'envoyer ton portable au SAV. Les techniciens n'ont que faire du contenu de ta machine. Ils vont se contenter de changer les pièces nécessaires et c'est tout. Tu imagines s'ils vérifiaient la légalité de chaque chanson contenue dans chaque ipod qu'ils reçoivent pour réparation ? Par contre, fais une sauvegarde de tes données, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## iSnOoPy (20 Mai 2005)

piouff sa soullage car en passant au 10.4 j'ai fait effectivement une sauvegarde compléte mais je me suis aussi tappé la réinstallation de tous les programmes ( car j'ai voulu testé le formatage du HD ) et je me sentait tout me rettaper à nouveau aprés.

Merci pour l'info !!


----------



## Valery (20 Mai 2005)

iSnOoPy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Or des taches blanches sont apparues sur la dalle TFT et je souhaite donc l'envoyer sous garantie.
> 
> ...


----------



## iSnOoPy (20 Mai 2005)

Lol, mercis de la remarque.

Je m'en suis vite apperçus de la transparence de la pomme et je t'assure que ce n'est pas cela le probléme. Une autre personne de ma promo a eu exactement les meme symptomes sur un PB 14p et m'a dis de l'envoyer en réparation.


----------

